# KONA Dawg Deluxe 2009- M- All Mountain Fully



## Atzec (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261029966709?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

*KONA Dawg Deluxe 2009*

Habe  das Bike 2010 gekauft und ca. 2000-2500 km gefahren. Dafür hat es  weitgehend nur normale Gebrauchsspuren, ausser einem Größeren Kratzer am  Hinterbau (siehe Bild). Ansonsten guter Zustand und voll einsatzbereit.

Das Dawg Deluxe ist ein (etwas) abfahrtsorientiertes All Mountain Bike mit 140mm Federweg.

Viele  Teile sind von mir getauscht worden, so hat das Rad die hervorragenden  Veltec V-Two Laufräder (Nur ca. 1000 km gelaufen) und Nobby Nix Reifen  (26x2.4) bekommen. Ausserdem wurde eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze  verbaut (nur ca. 100 km). Einen breiteren Lenker (Funn Fat Boy 750) und  einen kürzeren Vorbau ist auch dran.
Der Sattel ist auch kaum gebraucht, da ich die meiste Zeit einen anderen gefahren bin.

Im  März wurde ein Kompletter Service (ohne Dämpferservice) gemacht, dabei  wurden die Bremsbeläge getauscht (jetzt Kool Stop), Bremsen entlüftet,  Schaltung eingestellt usw.

Hier die aktuelle Teileliste (rot hervorgehobene Teile sind nicht Serienmäßig):


Frame: Kona Race Light Scandium Butted, 6 inch (140 mm) Travel
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP2
Fork: Fox 32 Float RL 140mm mit 15mm Dropouts
Vorderer Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Hinterer Umwerfer: Shimano XT Shadow
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
Kettenblätter: 44/32/22
Kassette: Shimano Deore (11-32 Zähne, 9 speed)
Kette: Shimano Deore
Pedale: OHNE (ich empfehle Rote, hatte ich drauf, sah sehr gut aus)
Bremsen: Shimano SLX hydraulische Scheibenbremse mit Kool Stop Belägen

Bremshebel: Shimano SLX
Lenker: Funn Fat Boy 750 mm
Vorbau: XLC
Headset: FSA Orbit DL
Griffe: Bionicon Enduro
Laufräder: Veltec V-Two Komplettset
Bereifung: Nobby Nic 26x2.4
Sattel: WTB Rocket V Comp Cromo
Sattelstütze: Forca SPS 350 (Verstellbar mit Remote am Lenker), zum Einbau wurde eine Cane Creek Reduzierhülse verwendet
Schnellspanner: Kona QR


----------



## Atzec (29. Mai 2012)

Noch 3 Tage. Bin offen für Preisvorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

